# Help with where to go?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright guys, i need some help! So i haven't been bow hunting for a few years now! I'm 18! I need some advice on maybe some places to start scouting! I don't need your honey holes! Just help with somewhere to start scouting! I'm taking my friend! He's never killed a deer with bow or rifle and he's asked for my help to get him one before he leaves on his mission! this will be his and mine last year to go before we leave! we would leave next year right before the new season starts! 

I was thinkin Fairview, but i just read that it got hammered with snow! So that will have to wait for now! 

Please! If you have any directions to point us in, i would really appreciate it! We have some time to scout but we just need advice on where to start! 
Thanks


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Also, when is a good tme to start scouting?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

what area are you looking for, were do you live?


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

We live on the south end of SL county! Would go as far down as fairview or spring city and clear up north! will go either way, east or west!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry i keep saying things without responses but i just remembered that i should add one more thing! we do not have horses and we do not have access to 4 wheelers yet.... I'm trying to see if we can but i don't have them yet. So we would be walking to our spots! which is better to get off the road anyways but ya anyways! thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If I remember correctly, archery is still in the 5 region system, so you have the SE tag?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> If I remember correctly, archery is still in the 5 region system, so you have the SE tag?


Archery is still state wide for one more year.You can hunt any where you want be side LE unite. Depends on how farr do you guys want to drive to scout and hunt. You got Provo canyon,the Wasatch front,up by the berry. Good luck.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

When (how early in the year) do you guys start scouting? Middle of July?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> When (how early in the year) do you guys start scouting? Middle of July?


I would have already made a couple trips by now.But the snow was to deep plus other thing has keep me from getting up there right now.My first trip will be in four weeks. but I would start right now if I was you.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

will the deer be in the same area now compared to the week of the hunt?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> will the deer be in the same area now compared to the week of the hunt?


they are in the area I hunt. Some move out. just depends on where you are at the time. how much they get pushed and so on. the deer I watch don't get pushed at all. the elk show back up about the last week of the hunt and same with some of the bigger deer.I don't know where they are coming from yet.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

My method is to pick a closer area and scout more often, rather than picking an area that is far. I try to stay 30 minutes from the house and I live in Layton so I do a lot of hunting on the Wasatch front and up Parley's. 
I think for deer, unless you are looking for a trophy, scouting is more important than the area you pick. I see deer all along the front and so I think anywhere you pick will be fine. Take the gas you'd spend on 1 far scout and put that towards 3 close scouts!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Right Now depending on the snow, Deer can move a long ways in a little less then two months to the hunt, But will be in a similar area to what they are now. Being this your first year basically go check out a bunch of areas getting to know each one and then once you find the deer you want, focus on that area. The main thing is to get out and see whats out there.

I've made a few trips scouting so far to snowline and in it, the deer are up there but will keep moving up to the top as the snow line recedes, Like I said earlier in the post I'd get out if I was you


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been bow hunting before but it was farm land! So i had the deer patterned like crazy! It was private so i nobody else to worry about! This will be all new for me!! I'm usually a fifle hunter so this will be different for sure! Besides deer, when i'm driving, how do i know if it looks like somewhere with potential? WE don't need any trophy! And to be honest and decent little 2 point would be a great trophy with a bow!

Thanks for all the input so far!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Besides deer, when i'm driving, how do i know if it looks like somewhere with potential?


You just have to get out there and hike and look around man.I found spots that I have never seen a deer in before and thought they would never be there.So I would drive past it and not even look. Then I deiced what the heck let go see what in the area and there are deer sings all over the place and deer.Some time it might not look good and it is good.I like to hunt deep bowls and canyons for deer and that where I look for them.Find pines/quaikes and hit the floor running.Look for good cover,water close by bedding area and eating area.Hope this help you out.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Ya that does help quite a bit actually! Thanks! I'm thinking that scouting will be just as fun as the actually hunt!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Ya that does help quite a bit actually! Thanks! I'm thinking that scouting will be just as fun as the actually hunt!


It is and good luck man.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I look forward to the scouting trips. They're fun. Especially when we don't hike far 

Like Katorade and others said, get out asap. No scouting trip is a waste. If you don't find deer, then you found out that there are no deer there. 
Good luck.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Ya that does help quite a bit actually! Thanks! I'm thinking that scouting will be just as fun as the actually hunt!


The scouting to me is more fun than the hunting. I feel like I can relax and just enjoy the day. While hunting I have the pressure of trying to put meat in the freezer. Plus when you have a gun in hand the animals just seem to act more scared of you. Take the camera and hike all day and just observe what is going on in each canyon and you'll really learn a lot more than when you are hunting. 
Actually what I like to do is hike up to a few of my deep dark secret spots up high on the mountain top and take a lunch, spotting scope and sit down for about the whole day and just observe the whole canyon. You'll see Elk where people say they have no Elk, you'll see big deer where people say the herd is almost down to nothing and you'll start to even be able to pattern the other hunters and that part is very important to me!!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

oh... CRAP!!!!!! You guys are gonna think i'm stupid! So i just got the proclamtion and i don't see anything that i was hoping to see! K so the last time i bow hunted, if you were 18 or younger and you obtained a muzzleload or rifle tag than you could hunt all 3 seasons! So i have a rifle tag and expected that the rules were the same thing! But i don't see anything on it! Will somebody please clarify for me! Luckily my friend has a bow tag anyways so he'll still be able to hunt with a bow! But what about me? Can i hunt deer with the bow too? I just barely turned 18, and i obtained a rifle deer tag!...... Wow....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From page 7:


> Special opportunity for young hunters
> If you're 18 years of age or younger on Aug. 20, you might have some extra hunting waiting for you this fall.
> If you obtain a general muzzleloader or general any legal weapon deer permit, you may also use archery tackle to archery hunt on open units statewide from Aug. 20-Sept. 16. If you haven't taken a deer by the time the archery season is over, you may hunt during the general muzzleloader and general any legal weapon deer seasons in the region printed on your permit, using the appropriate equipment.
> Please remember that if you hunt on one of the four units with restricted season dates, you will have five days to hunt during the general muzzleloader and general any legal weapon deer seasons. The units and restricted dates are listed in the General-season dates footnote on page 6.
> ...


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! Thank you! Where did you find that? like what page?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> *From page 7:*
> 
> 
> > Special opportunity for young hunters
> ...


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright! Sweet! i was looking in the wrong book! Thank you!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright, so east canyon? Does anyone know much about that area? A friend of mine says that he would be worried about hunting any of that canyon which is wierd because it's an elk unit! He says that he would be worried becasue of the east canyon state park! wouldn't it be ok to any of that canyon as long as it's not private and not part of the state park?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Alright, so east canyon? Does anyone know much about that area? A friend of mine says that he would be worried about hunting any of that canyon which is wierd because it's an elk unit! He says that he would be worried becasue of the east canyon state park! wouldn't it be ok to any of that canyon as long as it's not private and not part of the state park?


East Canyon has a WMA so if you stay withen those boundries you'd be fine. I think the rest of the area is private, even if you are not in the park.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

If you wanted to go down near Fairview there are a million good spots. That is where I go every year for archery. Pretty much just drive up Fairview canyon hop on North or South Skyline drive, drive for a bit. Find some drainage. Start walking down one of the hill sides and you will see bucks. Last year I probably saw 20 bucks in one day. There are a lot of small guys though 2x2 3x3 etc. The problem right now is the snow is still up there so your going to have to wait a few weeks still to spot it out. Hopefully there is still a good amount of deer. I saw plenty during winter down in peoples farms so its fine to assume all is well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

are you looking for exact GSP coordinates or something?? seems like you have gotten some good tips and ideas of where and how to start, but want more? it looks like your fishing for an exact location. every mountain in utah has deer. it doesnt matter where you go, if you are willing to put in the time and effort in, you'll do fine.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> are you looking for exact GSP coordinates or something?? seems like you have gotten some good tips and ideas of where and how to start, but want more?


Didn't think asking a couple questions was a big deal! Gee! Sorry Kill_'em! It's guys like you that make the people like me, not really wanna talk on here! Thanks! I personally thought i was pretty broad!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Alright, so east canyon? Does anyone know much about that area?


^^that statement seem pretty broad to you?? i think i would start with, what about the wasatch front? anyone know much about that area? and see what repsonses you get :O•-:

i suggest just picking a place that looks hard to get to and looks like good country for deer and start there...


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> OPENCOUNTRY wrote:
> Alright, so east canyon? Does anyone know much about that area?
> ^^that statement seem pretty broad to you??





OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Alright, so east canyon? Does anyone know much about that area? A friend of mine says that he would be worried about hunting any of that canyon which is wierd because it's an elk unit! He says that he would be worried becasue of the east canyon state park! *wouldn't it be ok to any of that canyon as long as it's not private and not part of the state park?*


Seems pretty broad to me! just asking if most of the canyon is huntable! The canyon is pretty big bud! Nobody else has had a problem with the questions i've asked except you!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

You just need to go out and do some scouting. Up fairview canyon on the top will be a good place to start. Head over by gooseberry res. The dirt road taking you to gooseberry has a couple of good spots to hunt. I was up in that area last weekend and came across a couple of nice bucks just before you get to gooseberry. All that area up there should be good for you.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Tylert said:


> You just need to go out and do some scouting. Up fairview canyon on the top will be a good place to start. Head over by gooseberry res. The dirt road taking you to gooseberry has a couple of good spots to hunt. I was up in that area last weekend and came across a couple of nice bucks just before you get to gooseberry. All that area up there should be good for you.


Im sure you guys aren't gonna be the only ones up there either o-||


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

ya but that could be good though too right? have the oppurtunity to have other bucks get spooked into you! maybe i'm wrong! idk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> Tylert said:
> 
> 
> > You just need to go out and do some scouting. Up fairview canyon on the top will be a good place to start. Head over by gooseberry res. The dirt road taking you to gooseberry has a couple of good spots to hunt. I was up in that area last weekend and came across a couple of nice bucks just before you get to gooseberry. All that area up there should be good for you.
> ...


No matter where you go.You will not be the only one there.In less you are many many many many miles back in the back country or in less you have land that no body can hunt beside you.



OPENCOUNTRY said:


> ya but that could be good though too right? have the oppurtunity to have other bucks get spooked into you! maybe i'm wrong! idk


Yes some time it can help you and some times it will hurt you. Couple years a go it hurt me. But the last year or so it has helped me. Good luck go out there and start scouting man.Hope you find you a good deer and put a arrow through him.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd rather be alone in a hunting area because there is more of a population of Utards then good people in this state, if no one is up with you it's all up to you to get it done. Sure you might have people with ya but might be a few more now.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't see all the crowds you guys are talking about when I'm bow hunting. I do hike in far but not all the time. I actually hunted the wasatch front last year and I never saw another guy with a bow. I stay away from areas that have a lot of roads but other than that I've found bow season to be really nice as far as crow levels, maybe they are all up Bountiful!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I don't see all the crowds you guys are talking about when I'm bow hunting. I do hike in far but not all the time. I actually hunted the wasatch front last year and I never saw another guy with a bow. I stay away from areas that have a lot of roads but other than that I've found bow season to be really nice as far as crow levels, maybe they are all up Bountiful!!


Generally it is the same for me. Last year however 3 times I ran into the same two guys in the same day! Every time I was cow calling, I thought I heard some cows calling back. Then I see these two idiots walking towards me. Every time I was the only one who noticed, they never even saw me. I would leave the are walk a couple miles then some how the idiots would find me again. It was a pretty frustrating day to say the least. I think they managed to scare any thing that I was seeing the day before.


----------

